# eBay snipers, beware



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There's been this thing going on with ebay lately.
When you got to place a bid, sometimes this little window will pop up to confirm the bid,
sometimes it loads a new page to confirm the bid. This sucks.
The reason is sucks _so_ bad is because sometimes it doesn't know which one it wants to do.
I've had three auctions this week where I went to bid in the last few seconds,
and the page locked up on me, not knowing to load a new page, or pop up the little window.
It's just another part of the trend these days to make something _so_ fancy and elaborate that its basic function doesn't work.

"MOVING FORWARD"

Progress can be so stupid...


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've been using this automated bidder (OK, sniper) for years. Easily pays for itself. The full version is renewable anytime, so If you don't use it all the time you can let it expire and renew when you need it.

http://www.auctiondefender.com/


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's just another part of the trend these days to make something _so_ fancy and elaborate that its basic function doesn't work.
> 
> Progress can be so stupid...


Very true Rich. eBay taking away the wildcard search was one of the dumbest moves recently made. Why they would take away an already existing USEFUL function is beyond explaination.

I don't know how many use Yahoo mail, but they recently changed. In addition to it being much less user friendly, I now get many "SERVER" errors trying to read and/or delete e-mails. I see many complaints about it and it may get so bad I will stop using it. It is terrible.

In the 1980s, I started working on mainframe computers. That computer environment is very different from the PC/Server based world of today. The errors which are tolerated today are completely unacceptabe in the mainframe world where I worked. If something did not work every time, it was cause for analysis and reporting - it was not simply a case of "try it again". If something failed, there was a reason - computers do not do random things.

This may be an unpopular thing to say, but someone once said to me "Do you notice how mainframe people understand the PC, but PC people do not understand the mainframe?". I have found this to be very true. PC software has removed the understanding of the underlying technology from those considered today's "programmers". Many things are done automatically and via the use of tools which mask the real work which lies underneath. Sure there are good programmers, but the quality control which is (was?) so essential in the mainframe world is just not there in today's internet.

When changes were made to anything on the mainframe, it usually required many signatures and lots of testing. On the internet, it seems pages are always changing and the flaws are corrected as the end user discovers them. To someone like me, that is a very scary way for data, especially financial and security data, to be handled.

I will now dismount the soapbox.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

twolff said:


> I've been using this automated bidder (OK, sniper) for years. Easily pays for itself. The full version is renewable anytime, so If you don't use it all the time you can let it expire and renew when you need it.
> 
> http://www.auctiondefender.com/


Awe.... now that just takes all the fun out of it doesnt it?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Very true Rich. On the internet, it seems pages are always changing and the flaws are corrected as the end user discovers them. To someone like me, that is a very scary way for data, especially financial and security data, to be handled.


Bingo..... maybe the government can fix it...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Bingo..... maybe the government can fix it...


Maybe...they copied the programing FROM the Government (???) :freak:

agreed, but couldn't resist :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

NtX, open TWO (2) browser windows for the same auction. use one to monitor, the other to bid.
could help with that lag you described.
I missed a snipe a few nights ago because the CLOCK on eBay didn't agree with me and I was a second late bidding.
happens now and again


----------



## v8pwrdz28 (Feb 27, 2013)

i only bid from the mobile app on my phone, i never have any issues that way.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

v8pwrdz28 said:


> i only bid from the mobile app on my phone, i never have any issues that way.



I tried this first time a few weeks ago, and yeah - worked pretty good.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Sure there are good programmers, but the quality control which is (was?) so essential in the mainframe world is just not there in today's internet.


LOL

I started off as a mainframe operator, then a mainframe programer, then I went into PC building, and dbase II & III programing.

What I have seen is the following

We used to have tight efficient code because we had to work with pretty much a 640k memory limit.

Assembler was a common language for good tight code.

then they windows came out, visual basic, libraries etc. so know apps are written by using a bunch of inefficient libraries that take a ton of memories.

Just glade that i move into network engineering. lots of fun.

but glade to see people taking the time to write lap counting systems and complete race management systems.

with ebay
it all boils down to them making money


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Very true Rich. eBay taking away the wildcard search was one of the dumbest moves recently made. Why they would take away an already existing USEFUL function is beyond explaination.
> 
> I don't know how many use Yahoo mail, but they recently changed. In addition to it being much less user friendly, I now get many "SERVER" errors trying to read and/or delete e-mails. I see many complaints about it and it may get so bad I will stop using it. It is terrible.
> 
> ...


I second that. I worked on computer for over 20 years, starting with a Control Data Institute Cyber 20 system that was replaced by a DEC Microvax VMS system, and a Tandem Non-Stop mainframe. I was on the repair end, not the programming side, but I remember the programmer going through quite a lot of work, and testing.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use myibbidder. It works great for me, and is free. It is a Firefox addon.
https://www.myibidder.com/

Click on downloads, then click on Free Stuff.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I use auctionsniper.com, costs 1% of the winning bid and only pay if you win.
Been using it with great success for many years.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hifisapi said:


> I use auctionsniper.com, costs 1% of the winning bid and only pay if you win.
> Been using it with great success for many years.


TY Guys ;-)
all I know about comps., is on/off button...ROFLMAO!!!

Bubba 123, the Technology-Challenged :freak: :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, am I the only guy that gets an adrenaline rush the last 30 seconds of an auction????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I get one too Rich, but only when I'm the seller.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*40seconds*



NTxSlotCars said:


> So, am I the only guy that gets an adrenaline rush the last 30 seconds of an auction????


I bid within the final 4 seconds of auctions. what's this 30 second rush about?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, am I the only guy that gets an adrenaline rush the last 30 seconds of an auction????


I like that last 4 or 5 seconds when I win!

I don't always use the sniper, but it is good when I won't be at the computer, or want to make sure I control myself.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

I get the rush, and still do it in the last 12 seconds.
(but kids dogs phone ect.... I've missed my share of auctions)

I have noticed it is slower, some hiccups, 
MAKE sure you have signed in recently.
Some providers are LOTS faster than others.

Dan G. (I miss him) got me trying esnipe and they have never messed a beat.


----------



## TuscoTodd (Dec 3, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, am I the only guy that gets an adrenaline rush the last 30 seconds of an auction????


Nope - your definitely not the only one! I REALLY enjoy that part of the auction! Almost as much fun as going to a live auction!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think sniping should be banned.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> I think sniping should be banned.


Richard, why? How about if they would change it that if a bid came in within the last say 20 seconds they add 5 min to the time. Me I always put in my max of what I will pay and if I win great if not so what. It took me a few years to learn that. When I first started to get back in the hobby I now know I overpaid on cars between bidding wars and the mind set of I got to have it. 

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> Richard, why? How about if they would change it that if a bid came in within the last say 20 seconds they add 5 min to the time. Me I always put in my max of what I will pay and if I win great if not so what. It took me a few years to learn that. When I first started to get back in the hobby I now know I overpaid on cars between bidding wars and the mind set of I got to have it.
> 
> Dave


no wiser words, have ever been said Dave :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (certified;slot car auction junkie) :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I use auction sniper and don't worry about it. if I bid enough I win , its sooooo much ezr


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

TuscoTodd said:


> Nope - your definitely not the only one! I REALLY enjoy that part of the auction! Almost as much fun as going to a live auction!


I get the biggest rush when I win something for the minimum bid, or sometimes even better when I win for a price half my maximum bid.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just bid the max I think the item is worth and let the chips fall where they may.
Almost everything comes around again anyway.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

hifisapi said:


> I get the biggest rush when I win something for the minimum bid, or sometimes even better when I win for a price half my maximum bid.


Yeah, I just got two cars I wanted for the minimum bid, and that was great. One was $9.99 with $3.25 shipping, and the other was $12.99 with $3.77 shipping. Both are in very good shape, and usually end up selling for around $30.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

videojimmy said:


> I just bid the max I think the item is worth and let the chips fall where they may.
> Almost everything comes around again anyway.


NO nO no sniping is better and the true rarities DONT come round again for years sometimes.....


----------

